# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  Présentation du GIAPA

## GIAPA

*GIAPA = Groupe Intervention Actif Protection Animale*

Composé uniquement de bénévoles dévoués à la cause animale, volontaires pour agir contre les maltraitances.

Actions multiples et diverses :

- enquêtes maltraitance, vol ou trafic
- aide aux assos (visites pré ou post-adoption, aide dans les refuges, collectes ...)


Le fondateur du GIAPA est enquêteur et procède régulièrement à des retraits pour maltraitance.
Nous collaborons avec des assos et FA afin d'offrir une vie meilleure aux animaux sortis de maltraitance.

Le réseau du GIAPA s'étend sur toute la FRANCE, toutes les personnes qui souhaitent rejoindre le groupe sont les bienvenues :-)

----------


## Titipa87

Bienvenue  :Smile: 
GIAPA est une association ?

----------


## GIAPA

Non, le GIAPA n'est pas une association mais un réseau de bénévoles d'horizons différents (indépendants, assos, enquêteurs...) avec pour but commun : lutter contre la maltraitance faite aux animaux.

Chacun d'entre nous peut agir... dénoncer et ne pas fermer les yeux est à la portée de tous, toutes les bonnes volontés sont les bienvenues au GIAPA  :: 


Pour vous inscrire, il suffit d'envoyer vos coordonnées (adresse mail, tél, secteur) au secrétariat du GIAPA : enquetes.giapa@gmail.com

Voici notre page FB :  https://www.facebook.com/GIAPA.NouvellePage


PLUS NOUS SERONS NOMBREUX PLUS NOUS POURRONS AGIR POUR EUX  ::

----------


## Titipa87

Déjà liké  ::

----------


## GIAPA

MERCI  ::

----------


## Titipa87

Bon allez, j'envoie ma candidature  :Smile:

----------


## Coppélia

Merci pour vos actions

----------


## Caloute84

Bienvenue sur rescue le GIAPA !

----------


## chanloue

> Bienvenue sur rescue le GIAPA !


il semblerait qu il ne soit plus qu invité depuis un an...

----------


## naim78

BONJOYUR CES POUR LE BENEVOLAT MERCI

----------


## kyria

bienvenue et bravo a vous

----------

